# The proverbial "fork in the road"



## malkav41 (Aug 24, 2008)

A fun photo I shot with my Nikon N65 using Kodak 400CN B&W film.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 24, 2008)

Ehh... isn't that _on _the road vice _in_ the road?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 24, 2008)

Haha I wasn't expect an actual fork in the road:thumbup: that was a good one


----------

